# بعد غيابي اعود اليكم باجمل خبر سمعته في حياتي



## فادي الكلداني (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*الكنائس الكاثوليكية في الأراضي المقدسة تقرر الاحتفال بعيد الفصح وفق التقويم الشرقي*


عشتارتيفي كوم- وكالات/

في خطوة هامة إلى الأمام على الصعيد المسكوني، قرر رؤساء الكنائس الكاثوليكية في الأرض المقدسة اعتماد الرزنامة اليوليانية، التي تتبعها الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، للاحتفال بعيد الفصح المجيد بدلاً من الرزنامة الغريغورية، بدءاً من 2013

ففي غضون عامين ستعتمد جميع الأبرشيات الكاثوليكية في الأرض المقدسة، بما فيها الأبرشية اللاتينية، التقويم الشرقي بعد الانتهاء من الترتيبات النهائية والموافقة عليها من قبل الكرسي الرسولي، فيما ستكون للرعايا الكاثوليكية أن تحتفل بعيد الفصح موحداً مع الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بدءاً من العام القادم.

وستحتفل جميع الرعايا الكاثوليكية في الأرض المقدسة بعيد الفصح في الخامس من أيار بدلاً من الواحد والثلاثين من آذار عام 2013، فيما ستستثنى رعايا القدس وبيت لحم بسبب "الستاتسكو - الوضع الراهن"، الذي يحكم العلاقات بين الكنائس المختلفة في كنيسة القيامة وكنيسة المهد من ناحية الملكية والأوقات والصلوات الطقسية لكل كنيسة.

أما بالنسبة لعام 2015 وما بعد، فإن الأمر الذي دونه مجلس رؤساء الكنائس الكاثوليكية في الأرض المقدسة سيقدم إلى الكرسي الرسولي للموافقة وهو يقضي بأن تتبع جميع الكنائس الكاثوليكية التقويم اليولياني بخصوص الاحتفال بعيد الفصح وتبعاً لذلك يجري تعديل التقويم الليتورجي بالنسبة لبدء الصوم الكبير وعيد العنصرة.
أما في عام 2014 وهي سنة كبيسة فسيحتفل بها الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس معاً.


http://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,44727.html


----------



## اليعازر (19 أكتوبر 2012)

عودة حميده أخي فادي :flowers:

وخبر سار فعلاً، ربنا يبارك عمرك.



.


----------



## grges monir (19 أكتوبر 2012)

خبر جميل فادى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أكتوبر 2012)

خبر جميل واتمنى ان تتوحد الكنائس جميعا فى كنيسة واحدة لا يوجد مستحيل عند الرب


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ....... أحلى خبر ...... *


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*نتمنى تكون العودة للكنيسة الواحدة 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*خطوة رائعة بجد ... كدة فيه امل فى يوم نبقى كلنا كنيسة واحدة *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أكتوبر 2012)

>>>    أهلا  بعودتك استاذى الحبيب  + وإن شاء  الله + لا تغيب ثانيةً  أبداً أبداً

>>>  من اجمل الاخبار التى قرأتها   -
+ نطلب من ربنا   تعميم  هذا  القرار الكاثوليكى المقدسي  عمومـــا  فى المسكونة كلها 
+ونحمل  الاحترام  والمودة لكل أشقائنا  فى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية العالمية  
وخصوصا الكلدانية المحترمة 
نتمنى  دوام   التقارب ...


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2012)

خبر رائع جدا شكرا


----------



## happy angel (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*خبر جميل جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2012)

حمدلله على السلامه يا فادى 

خبر رائع جداااااااااا
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *
> أما في عام 2014 وهي سنة كبيسة فسيحتفل بها الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس معاً.
> 
> 
> http://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,44727.html*


*

خبر مفرح طبعا و بداية مبشرة بالخير 

بس هى 2014 كبيسة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> خبر مفرح طبعا و بداية مبشرة بالخير
> 
> بس هى 2014 كبيسة ؟؟؟؟


 

أعتقد هذا خطأ في اعداد الخبر...لان الخبر يتحدث التالي:

"ففي غضون عامين ستعتمد جميع الأبرشيات الكاثوليكية في الأرض المقدسة، بما فيها الأبرشية اللاتينية، التقويم الشرقي بعد الانتهاء من الترتيبات النهائية والموافقة عليها من قبل الكرسي الرسولي، فيما ستكون للرعايا الكاثوليكية أن تحتفل بعيد الفصح موحداً مع الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بدءاً من العام القادم."

ففي غضون عامين معناه السنوات 2014 و 2015 - اما سنة 2016 فهي السنة الكبيسة....ملاحظة جيدة أيريني...


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*مصدر أخر للخبر كي تعم الفائدة...*

http://sainteliaschurch.blogspot.com/2012/10/easter-2013-in-holy-land-rc-and-eastern.html


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> خبر جميل واتمنى ان تتوحد الكنائس جميعا فى كنيسة واحدة لا يوجد مستحيل عند الرب





apostle.paul قال:


> *نتمنى تكون العودة للكنيسة الواحدة
> *





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *خطوة رائعة بجد ... كدة فيه امل فى يوم نبقى كلنا كنيسة واحدة *




آمين يا رب 
*ونعترف بكنيسة واحدة جامعة رسولية *
خبرفى مُنتهى الروعة 
شكرا لك يا فادى


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*نصلى ان نقبل بعضنا البعض فى الوليمة الكفارية السمائية ..... فى سر الافخارستيا ..... حينئذ تتحقق شهوة الرب يسوع فى وحدة كنيسته ... وحينئذ ستعترف المسكونة وساكنيها بإلوهيته .....

لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِداً 
كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ 
وَأَنَا فِيكَ 
لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً فِينَا 
لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي  
يو  17 :  21​*


----------



## حمورابي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*دخيوت فادي رند يوت . ات تليقا وانا تليقا . *
*خويادا بيل ايتي كبيره رنده ايلي . . بسيما لوا طبا *


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*ميرسي على الخبر المفرح 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## grges monir (20 أكتوبر 2012)

حمورابي قال:


> *دخيوت فادي رند يوت . ات تليقا وانا تليقا . *
> *خويادا بيل ايتي كبيره رنده ايلي . . بسيما لوا طبا *


:thnk0001::thnk0001:
ترجم يا مسعود ههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2012)

دا من اجمل الأخبار اللي سمعتها في حياتي

الكنائس في طريقها للتوحد في مختلف نواحي الايمان 

ودي بداية علامات مجئ المسيح للعالم مرة تانية ان يصير العالم كنيسة واحدة .. هللوليا


----------



## The Antiochian (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*فعلاً خبر جميل وقد سمعت به ، ولدينا في سوريا في إحدى ضواحي دمشق تم توحيد العيد فعلاً .*


----------



## grges monir (20 أكتوبر 2012)

> الكنائس في طريقها للتوحد في مختلف نواحي الايمان


بذمتك ياراجل دة منظرينفع  يتوحد ههههه


> *دخيوت فادي رند يوت . ات تليقا وانا تليقا . *
> *خويادا بيل ايتي كبيره رنده ايلي . . بسيما لوا طبا *


ورينى  فين التوحد هنا ههههه
بيسموة اية بقى دة يا عم فادى من استاذنا حمورابى
شكل حمورابى  جاسوس هنا ههههه


----------



## fouad78 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

مرحبا بعودتك أخ فادي 

الله يفرح قلبك​ ربما الكراهية فرقتنا
ولكنا (وبأذن الرب) المحبة هي التي ستجمعنا​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 أكتوبر 2012)

حمورابي قال:


> *دخيوت فادي رند يوت . ات تليقا وانا تليقا . *
> *خويادا بيل ايتي كبيره رنده ايلي . . بسيما لوا طبا *


 

*بشينا رابا بكاووخ اخونا حمورابي...همن اتي تليقيوت بش رابا...رابا بسيميلي خويادا همن ...بسيما رابا لهمزمتوخ لاأها طبا.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> بذمتك ياراجل دة منظرينفع  يتوحد ههههه
> ورينى  فين التوحد هنا ههههه
> بيسموة اية بقى دة يا عم فادى من استاذنا حمورابى
> شكل حمورابى  جاسوس هنا ههههه


 

*شكراً يا جرجس ....جاسوس ايه ربنا يسامحك ...ده مش باين خالص...نتمنى يرجع للمنتدى من جديد ويشارك معانا...حمورابي متمكن ايضاً في اللغة الارامية وينفعنا في كثير من الامور...*

*اما بالنسبة لكلمة توحد فهي "خويادا" وفي اللهجات الاخرى "حويادا" - وتُكتب بالارامية: ܚܘܼܝܵܕܵܐ*

*والاحرف هي كالتالي حينما نفصلها: ܚ ܘ ܝ ܕ ܐ  (ح و ي د ا)...لكن في الكلمة الاصلية توجد حركات تنقيط تعمل على تطويل حرفي الياء والدال ...وكأنه هناك الف اخرى زائدة لذلك في اللفظ تصبح "حويادا" او "خويادا"*

*اهو مش جاسوس ولا حاجة! ينفع كده يا جرجس؟ :66:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الله الله الله خبر حلو خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
يارب خلى كنيستك واحدة وجمعنا دايما فيك وبيك

+ وحمدالله على سلامتك اخى فادى


----------



## white.angel (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*مسيحنا حى ... وبيسمع لصلوات اولاده من كل الارض *
*وعارف ان على قلوبنا مشتهى قلبه .. اننا نعود كما اسسنا كنيسه واحده *

*الف مبروك ... وبكل ثقه القادم اروع  *​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*أهلا بعودتك أخي فادي، ربنا دوم يفرّح قلبك.

خطوة جميلة من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية. في انتظار خطوات اخرى من جميع الكنائس.*


----------



## tamav maria (21 أكتوبر 2012)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
اجمل خبر سمعته 
اهلا بك وبالاخبار الحلوه


----------



## tamav maria (21 أكتوبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *بشينا رابا بكاووخ اخونا حمورابي...همن اتي تليقيوت بش رابا...رابا بسيميلي خويادا همن ...بسيما رابا لهمزمتوخ لاأها طبا.*




ههههههههههههههههههه
انجليزي ده ياميرسي


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 أكتوبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انجليزي ده ياميرسي



دى لغة آرامية يا غالية 
كفاية فضايح قدام الأجانب:t17:
يا ريت مسعود يدخل يترجم :scenic:


----------



## tamav maria (21 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> دى لغة آرامية يا غالية
> كفاية فضايح قدام الأجانب:t17:
> يا ريت مسعود يدخل يترجم :scenic:




ميرسي هيلانه للشرح
واحنا في انتظار مسعود 
يارب يامسعوج تدخل وتترجم
ههههههههههههه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> دى لغة آرامية يا غالية
> كفاية فضايح قدام الأجانب:t17:
> يا ريت مسعود يدخل يترجم :scenic:


 

*مسعود ميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن؟*


----------



## grges monir (21 أكتوبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *شكراً يا جرجس ....جاسوس ايه ربنا يسامحك ...ده مش باين خالص...نتمنى يرجع للمنتدى من جديد ويشارك معانا...حمورابي متمكن ايضاً في اللغة الارامية وينفعنا في كثير من الامور...*
> 
> *اما بالنسبة لكلمة توحد فهي "خويادا" وفي اللهجات الاخرى "حويادا" - وتُكتب بالارامية: ܚܘܼܝܵܕܵܐ*
> 
> ...


ههه لا كدة براءة بقى بعد  التوضيح
هنزل اعتذار رسمى فى الجريدة الرسمية لاستاذنا الكبير حمورابى ههههه
على فكرة   بنهزر اوعى حد يزعل


----------



## grges monir (21 أكتوبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *مسعود ميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن؟*


ياخبر ابيض
متعرفش مين مسعود!!!!!!!!!!!
فية مسرحية جميلة مصرية اسمها وجهة نظر للمبدع الفنان محمد صبحى وكان قايم بدور مسعود الفنان هانى رمزى  شوفها  وانت تعرف بقى هههههه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ياخبر ابيض
> متعرفش مين مسعود!!!!!!!!!!!
> فية مسرحية جميلة مصرية اسمها وجهة نظر للمبدع الفنان محمد صبحى وكان قايم بدور مسعود الفنان هانى رمزى  شوفها  وانت تعرف بقى هههههه


 

*وانا فرحت انه عندنا عضو يترجم ارامي ...بس الاسم مش عاجبني!!! ههههههه تذكرت الاسم الان!!*

*اهو انت بتعرف ارامي يا جرجس قولتلنا مين مسعود ..هههههه*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 أكتوبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *وانا فرحت انه عندنا عضو يترجم ارامي ...بس الاسم مش عاجبني!!! ههههههه تذكرت الاسم الان!!*
> 
> *اهو انت بتعرف ارامي يا جرجس قولتلنا مين مسعود ..هههههه*



لأ جرجس ميعرفش اللغة الآرامية 
إحنا نقصدك إنتا اللى تقوم بالترجمة يا فادى 
لإننا بجد نجهل اللغة الآرامية خااالص 

عرفت بقا مين مسعود ههههههههه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لأ جرجس ميعرفش اللغة الآرامية
> إحنا نقصدك إنتا اللى تقوم بالترجمة يا فادى
> لإننا بجد نجهل اللغة الآرامية خااالص
> 
> عرفت بقا مين مسعود ههههههههه


 
*لا لسه! :2:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أكتوبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *لا لسه! :2:*



يا ابنى إنتا مش بتقرأ غير آخر سطر بس :boxing:

ترجم اللى إنتا كتبتة الأول وبعدين هنعرفك بمسعود :fun_lol:


----------



## Samir poet (22 أكتوبر 2012)

خبر حلوووووو
اووووووى 
ونتمنى جميع الكنايس تبقى كنيسة واحدة
على اسم المسيح


----------



## bashaeran (22 أكتوبر 2012)

احسن خبر وانشالله جميع الكنائيس وخاصة في العراق يلا نصلى من اجل توحيد جميع الكنائس ونكون  كتلة ايمانيية واحد بفضل الروح القدس امين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2012)

خبر رارررئع

والف حمدله علي سللامتك
نورتنا من جديد : )


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2012)

كيانخ بسمتا فادي خبرة  كبيرة حلويا 
بخيل دالله كل ايتاثا بيشي خاء​


----------



## grges monir (22 أكتوبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> كيانخ بسمتا فادي خبرة  كبيرة حلويا
> بخيل دالله كل ايتاثا بيشي خاء​


 يا حول الللة يارب
هى عدوى ولا اية كلدانية هههههههه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> خبر حلوووووو
> اووووووى
> ونتمنى جميع الكنايس تبقى كنيسة واحدة
> على اسم المسيح


 

*سوف يأتي اليوم....فكما ان المسيحية أنطلقت من الاراضي المقدسة...هكذا ستكون بذرة الكنائس الرسولية الواحدة...الرب لا ينسى شعبه على الاطلاق!*

*شكرا لمرورك سمير*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خبر رارررئع
> 
> والف حمدله علي سللامتك
> نورتنا من جديد : )


 

*شكراً عزيزتي ...النور نوركم دائماً!*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 أكتوبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> كيانخ بسمتا فادي خبرة  كبيرة حلويا ​
> 
> بخيل دالله كل ايتاثا بيشي خاء​


 
*هاوت رابا بسمتا عززتا كلدنيثا...مريا خاميلاخ وشاوقلاخ...*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يا حول الللة يارب
> هى عدوى ولا اية كلدانية هههههههه


 

*لا دي الكلدانية مسهلة عليك يا جرجس ...كتير من كلماتها عربية ومش ارامية ...يعني زي ما تقول مطعمة بالعربي ...بس روحيتها ارامية ...نحن بنسهل عليكو ...فمحتاجين دعمكم وتشجيعكم... يالله اعملولنا جمعية بقى ...وكل واحد يدفع الي يقدر عليه :smil15:*:fun_oops:


----------



## grges monir (23 أكتوبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *لا دي الكلدانية مسهلة عليك يا جرجس ...كتير من كلماتها عربية ومش ارامية ...يعني زي ما تقول مطعمة بالعربي ...بس روحيتها ارامية ...نحن بنسهل عليكو ...فمحتاجين دعمكم وتشجيعكم... يالله اعملولنا جمعية بقى ...وكل واحد يدفع الي يقدر عليه :smil15:*:fun_oops:


انت الى تدفع  يا عم فادى
المنتدى هنا اغلبية مصرية ( الحزب الحاكم يعنى ) ههههههه
يا تتكلم بلغة الاغلبية يا تتكلم بلغتك وتدفع رسوم  كانك سائح اجبنى هنا بقى هههههههه


----------



## bashaeran (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*هاوت بسیما فادی الها ناطروخ  لا مكلفتوالا گیانوخ تخری گووصلاوتخ*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انت الى تدفع  يا عم فادى
> المنتدى هنا اغلبية مصرية ( الحزب الحاكم يعنى ) ههههههه
> يا تتكلم بلغة الاغلبية يا تتكلم بلغتك وتدفع رسوم  كانك سائح اجبنى هنا بقى هههههههه


 
صحيح مش اغلبية...بس اقلية ...بس الاقلية دي عاملة فعلها! ....يا خوفي لا نعمل ثورة في ميدان منتدانا ...ونعمل تسقيط لحكم الاغلبية...ساعتها لا ماي روك حينفعكو ولا مولكا!! :flowers::blush2:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 أكتوبر 2012)

bashaeran قال:


> *هاوت بسیما فادی الها ناطروخ  لا مكلفتوالا گیانوخ تخری گووصلاوتخ*


 

بسيما خونا ...اتي من ايما ماثيوت؟


----------



## grges monir (23 أكتوبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> صحيح مش اغلبية...بس اقلية ...بس الاقلية دي عاملة فعلها! ....يا خوفي لا نعمل ثورة في ميدان منتدانا ...ونعمل تسقيط لحكم الاغلبية...ساعتها لا ماي روك حينفعكو ولا مولكا!! :flowers::blush2:


بتغلط فى الادراة ولاشراف:t32:
مش هارد عليك:beee:
هاسيبهم يعملوا الواجب معاك:smil12::t32:
هتعمل ثورة
براحتك  المهم تبقى مليونية اقل من كدة فى عرفنا بتفشل ههههه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> بتغلط فى الادراة ولاشراف:t32:
> مش هارد عليك:beee:
> هاسيبهم يعملوا الواجب معاك:smil12::t32:
> هتعمل ثورة
> براحتك  المهم تبقى مليونية اقل من كدة فى عرفنا بتفشل ههههه


 


*ههههههه....اغلط في الادارة ....دانتو اغلبية غاوية مشاكل...ههههه*

*اهو اول مليون ...تفضل يا عم: 1000000*

:t17:


----------

